# 55 Rancher Oil port in bar plugging w sawdust.



## Deere10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anybody out there ever run into this problem before? I am running a 55 Rancher saw. About half way thru a tank of gas the oil hole in the bar becomes plugged with sawdust not allowing oil to get to the chain. I have tried a couple things.Removed bar and chain, Run saw at idle to make sure oil pump is working. Oil pours out at idle,not a lack of lube there. Next I opened up the holes in the bar a little(like my 455 Rancher has approx 3/16 hole) Still does not help. It acts like the drive teeth almost pulls dust into the top of the bar and packs the hole full not allowing oil to pass.  I hope I am not the only person with this issue.  Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## southbound (Mar 18, 2010)

How loose is your chain???


----------



## DiscoInferno (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a new rancher that I've run 3 tanks of gas through now.  I had one chain seize in the process, immediate cause was some combination of lack of oil and a bunch of sawdust either in the bar groove or packed between the chain and the bar.  I loosened the chain to free it up and then retightened, but did nothing else to clean the bar.  The oil pump seems to be running fine and the problem did not recur.  (Yet.)  That said, the only time the chain on my 359 has ever seized was in below-freezing temps.

You could try setting the oil pump to max (usually set to medium), that might give a little more margin for error.  Especially for 20"+ bars.


----------



## Deere10 (Mar 18, 2010)

This is an older model 55 Rancher that doesnt have the oil adjuster screw.My 455 does and that is set on max oil. Tried having chain snug or loose doesnt matter. Local dealer told me it was the type of wood.(as I mumbled under my breath certain saw for certain wood) I am not buying that reason. The 455 doesnt care what kinda wood it eats thru.   You said that your 455 chain siezd? Are you running the roller nose bar? I was told by the same dealer that the nose will not need to be greased,the oil will lube it plenty. When doing so it would sieze quite often. So went to plan b put a point type grease end on small grease gun and lube every fill up. MUCH less problems w siezeure of chain..   This lube problem may come down to a new bar and chain to try that.. Almost done with bucking wood for 2011 - 2012 season   will post pics soon of before n after..


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 18, 2010)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> ...cause was some combination of lack of oil and a bunch of sawdust either in the bar groove or packed between the chain and the bar...


Therein lies your problem.  Your saw is making sawdust.  It's supposed to be throwing chips.  Cutting style has a lot to do with it too.  Make sure the chips can exit under the clutch cover.  Don't run the saw flat on the ground where the chips pile up under the cover and get carried back around.  If/when noodling, take extra care to not let the noodles build up under the clutch cover.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess by "sawdust" I didn't mean to indicate the particle size.  Chain was plenty sharp (brand new, in fact) and was throwing chips.  I was off the ground, but was bucking nose buried or close to it.  With noodling I know to back out now and again to clear things out, but with the 359 at least I never have to do the same bucking.  Might have just been a fluke.

Oh, and I am running a sprocket-nose bar, but the sprocket itself didn't seize.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 18, 2010)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> I guess by "sawdust" I didn't mean to indicate the particle size.  Chain was plenty sharp (brand new, in fact) and was throwing chips.  I was off the ground, but was bucking nose buried or close to it.  With noodling I know to back out now and again to clear things out, but with the 359 at least I never have to do the same bucking.  Might have just been a fluke.
> 
> Oh, and I am running a sprocket-nose bar, but the sprocket itself didn't seize.



lots of things can happen with the nose buried is this the only time it happens?


----------



## DiscoInferno (Mar 18, 2010)

Only run 3 tanks on this saw, and it's only happened once, so hard to say.  It might never happen again.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 18, 2010)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> Only run 3 tanks on this saw, and it's only happened once, so hard to say.  It might never happen again.



my saws will come to a stop if the nose isnt clear and it will clog up everything even stoping the chain dead. Thats kinda the way chaps work as well....If you do it again just look at what going on at that time...should only be 2 things that will make that happen and thats the nose and post #4


----------



## 70marlin (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like you need to clean your bar more offend. Also check your rackers height.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 18, 2010)

70marlin said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to clean your bar more offend. Also check your rackers height.



brand new saw with 3 tanks of fuel through it.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Mar 18, 2010)

Perhaps he meant the OP?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 18, 2010)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> Perhaps he meant the OP?



lol I got your post confuse with the op sorry post #7


----------



## 70marlin (Mar 18, 2010)

Deere10 said:
			
		

> *I am running a 55 Rancher saw. About half way thru a tank of gas the oil hole in the bar becomes plugged with sawdust not allowing oil to get to the chain. I*


I stand by cleaning bar. Clean the bar, don't forget the slot also sharpen the chain if your making dust the chain could be dull. reassemble saw then run at high speed next to a log and see if it throws bar lube?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 18, 2010)

70marlin said:
			
		

> Deere10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep sorry about that! I was looking at post # 7 cleaning and sharpening chains is a must.


----------



## 70marlin (Mar 18, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 70marlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sawrite :cheese: My first saw was a 55 she never was a very good lubber any way. For many years she had a 20" with 3/8? .050 stock safety chain on it. Just this year I put a 16" .325 x .050 bar and semi chisel chain on it just for kicks. She cuts a lot faster now, when I use her. The 372 is my main saw now.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

Had my chain lock up for the first time today on the 359. Brand new bar and chain. 20" deep in a 28" buck.. cleared it and was careful about clearing it better in the cut and it didn't happen again. And started doing a better job of switching sides to keep the cut even across the log. Have a couple more large trees to buck, was probably good to learn.


----------

